# No noise?



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie has not made a single sound since we got her. No cooing. No nothing. I realize in the cacophony that is our house, with budgies and a tiel and two Quakers, she might just be getting drowned out. But I think we'd notice her noises, too, if she was making any. It's been almost two weeks, and she's still settling in, but is this cause for any concern?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

It's only two weeks, she's still the interloper. I wouldn't worry. It's possible that any low noises she may be making _are _being drown out.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Female pigeons are generally far less vocal than males.

I have a resident hen, and she 'says' very little, aside from a soft crooning occasionally.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

My three females are very quiet too,it is a male thing with pigeons and doves...unfortunately it is the opposite in the human specie!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes, be happy you have a hen.. the cock birds can get quite vocal..esp when you want to take a nap or talk on the phone or watch a movie...lol...


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Victor said:


> My three females are very quiet too,it is a male thing with pigeons and doves...unfortunately it is the opposite in the human specie!



LOL! My female doves don't coo at all. Males do it repeatedly and repeatedly, they have a nice little coo... My female pigeon doesn't coo at all unless you try to touch her eggs, that is the only time she ever coos.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

It's already so noisy around here with all the others trying to outshout each other that one little dove coo wouldn't make much difference. LOL My little boy budgie is loudest of all. I had actually sort of hoped that my tiel would learn to mimic her coo, he's quite the little impersonator, but if she doesn't coo he can't learn it. 

I'm going to replenish everyone's food today and I was wondering if I can just get an extra big bag of the budgies' or tiel's food and give her that. She likes both of them, and it would be one less container to cope with.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

In all fairness, my girl crows just like a boy. She's quite loud. In fact she's been teaching Joule, who is upstairs, while Ollie is downstairs in the living room. Joule can only hear the second higher note of the crow, so she's been practicing her "whoooo!".


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I found that the male dove(ringneck) I USED TO HAVE.. was THE loudest cooing bird I have every heard.. and when he started up at 3 am... not so cool... he found a new home with a "bird guy" that had a sunporch and a huge cage for this pair.. it was just driving me crazy.. loud coo coo.. ALL THE TIME...lol... but this was a dove not a pigeon.. I think even pigeons even though they are bigger do not coo as loud as some ringneck doves.... just have three hens now and their laugh(ringneck owners know what I mean) is a pleasure and their little bit of cooing is nothing like SOME cock bird ringnecks... a hen pigeon being somewhat quite is really kinda perfect..


----------

